# Audi A1 Sportback Details Including Picture Detailed in ETKA + Other New Intel



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're following a few stories from Spanish language automotive blog Paraisomotor.com this morning, all of which stem from intel they've dug up from the Volkswagen Group's parts database known as ETKA. This time around the intel is backed with a diagram that clearly depicts the subject... the Audi A1 Sportback.

Looking at the image, it's obvious Audi won't be taking any stylistic departures from the current 3-door A1 when it launches the Sportback. Unlike the A3 Sportback which deviated quite a bit from its 3-door counterpart or the A1 Sportback concept that shared little in design with other A1 concept cars, this one seems to be kept very close to the original.

As you can see below, ETKA exposes a wide range of drivetrains for the A1 Sportback ranging from 1.2 to 2.0 liters displacement with both manual and what looks like a new 7-speed automatic (S-tronic?) in the mix.










We've got further intel on the A1 Sportback, having confirmed Audi is expected to reveal the car before the end of November.

Read more at ParaisoMotor.com after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

